# Looking for Tecumseh 610847 flywheel



## tecumsehman (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm in need of a Tecumseh p/n 610847 flywheel with teeth. I'm trying to convert a Tecumseh HM80-15538 (Craftsman 143.636022) to 12v electric start. If someone has the 12v starter that mates with this I'd be interested in that too.

Thanks


----------

